# Don Matteo 11: dall'11 gennaio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Torna il sacerdote più amato della televisione italiana, *Don Matteo*, interpretato da *Terence Hill*. E' l'*undicesima stagione* della fortunata serie che avrà alcuni addii, come quello del capitano *Giulio Tommasi* (Simone Montedoro) che secondo la storia si è trasferito e sarà sostituito da una new entry, il capitano *Anna Olivieri* (Maria Chiara Giannetta). Non mancherà, ovviamente, assieme a Don Matteo, il *maresciallo Nino Cecchini* interpretato da *Nino Frassica*. Saranno presenti, in alcuni episodi, anche personaggi famosi come *Carlo Conti* nei panni di sé stesso, Romina Carrisi (figlia di Albano e Romina Power) e l'ex tronista Andrea Damante. 

*Don Matteo 11*, andrà in onda a partire da *giovedì 11 gennaio* dalle ore 21:25 su *Rai 1* con la prima delle tredici puntate previste.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Imperdibile!


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2018)

Don Matteo 11, dall'11/01 su Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2018)

-1


----------



## sette (10 Gennaio 2018)

anche gli interisti avranno qualcosa da guardare in TV i giovedì sera


----------



## 7vinte (10 Gennaio 2018)

Finalmente! Una delle mie fiction preferite


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Oggi è IL giorno  .


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ottimo inizio, Nino Frassica sempre sul pezzo e Terence Hill carismatico. Bene anche la nuova capitana, che sembra essersi inserita molto bene e non ha fatto rimpiangere più di tanto Tommasi, almeno a me. Poi ieri quando Don Matteo ha citato Papa Francesco sono morto  .

Momento top quando Cecchini per nascondere ad Olivieri che Don Matteo fosse un prete, gli ha detto che Don stava per Donald.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2018)

Come va di Share ??


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come va di Share ??


Boom con quasi il 32% e più di 7 milioni di telespettatori  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Boom con quasi il 32% e più di 7 milioni di telespettatori  .



Va detto che ieri sera in TV c'era il nulla cosmico...per fortuna su RAI 4 ho trovato "Cani Sciolti", ottimo film d'azione con Danzel Washington e Mark Wahlberg...

Mi chiedo come si fa a guardare don soporifero matteo se si hanno meno di 56 anni...

PS: e lo dico io che amo Terence Hill


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va detto che ieri sera in TV c'era il nulla cosmico...per fortuna su RAI 4 ho trovato "Cani Sciolti", ottimo film d'azione con Danzel Washington e Mark Wahlberg...
> 
> Mi chiedo come si fa a guardare don soporifero matteo se si hanno meno di 56 anni...
> 
> PS: e lo dico io che amo Terence Hill


Io non capisco invece l'accanimento. E' una serie che va presa per quella che è: leggera, spensierata, non volgare ed adatta per tutte le famiglie. 

Che poi, parliamoci chiaro, non è che i film con Bud Spencer fossero capolavori del genere, era pure quella (la maggior parte) roba sì divertente, ma sempliciotta. 

Più che altro, non capisco le milioni di persone che guardano le telenovelas sul 5 (che ormai è un canale morto per quanto mi riguarda, fatto solo per vecchi) che sono così ridicole, tristi e noiose. 

Comunque Don Matteo è sempre stata una fiction seguitissima, la seconda più vista dopo Montalbano, non solo da ieri dove non c'era concorrenza. Tra l'altro su Rai 3 c'era l'esordio del nuovo programma di Santoro, che ormai non interessa più perché l'hanno capito tutti che è un altro ciarlatano e su Canale 5 St.Andreas con The Rock.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco invece l'accanimento. E' una serie che va presa per quella che è: leggera, spensierata, non volgare ed adatta per tutte le famiglie.
> 
> Che poi, parliamoci chiaro, non è che i film con Bud Spencer e Terence Hill fossero capolavori del genere, era pure quella roba sì divertente, ma sempliciotta.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti io non dico che non debbano farlo..dico che va bene per un certo target di persone..
Personalmente poi lo preferivo nell'altra serie, dove faceva la guardia forestale (anche se avrò visto tipo 4 episodi)

Il punto comunque è che alla lunga la ripetitività si sente eccome in tutti i telefilm...

Io comunque di base ho un ripudio per tutti i prodotti televisivi in cui si fanno caricature delle forze dell'ordine o in cui si esalta in qualsiasi modo la feccia mafiosa (le vieterei proprio quest'ultime)


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non dico che non debbano farlo..dico che va bene per un certo target di persone..
> Personalmente poi lo preferivo nell'altra serie, dove faceva la guardia forestale (anche se avrò visto tipo 4 episodi)
> 
> Il punto comunque è che alla lunga la ripetitività si sente eccome in tutti i telefilm...
> ...


Sì Un Passo dal Cielo, quella l'ha voluta abbandonare Terence Hill, che è stato sostituito da Daniele Liotti nell'ultima stagione. Tra l'altro ha affermato qualche anno fa di essersi ritirato come attore e che Don Matteo è l'unica eccezione che continuerà a fare, probabilmente, fino al resto della sua vita. Mitico Terence  .


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco invece l'accanimento. E' una serie che va presa per quella che è: leggera, spensierata, non volgare ed adatta per tutte le famiglie.
> 
> Che poi, parliamoci chiaro, *non è che i film con Bud Spencer fossero capolavori del genere*, era pure quella (la maggior parte) roba sì divertente, ma sempliciotta.
> 
> ...



A loro modo lo erano e lo rimarranno sempre, quando tu riesci a far ridere non dicendo mai una mezza parolaccia rientri nel capolavoro, cosa che Don Matteo non sarà mai.
Don Matteo è classica fiction che guardano le vecchiette, da quello che ricordo io ci dovrebbe essere pure la famosa linea comica solo che per certi versi è sempre stata molto tirata e "strana" proprio per il personaggio di Terence che non è per niente divertente, anzi, senza di quella ogni puntata sarebbe oltremodo piatta e lenta.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A loro modo lo erano e lo rimarranno sempre, quando tu riesci a far ridere non dicendo mai una mezza parolaccia rientri nel capolavoro, cosa che Don Matteo non sarà mai.
> Don Matteo è classica fiction che guardano le vecchiette, da quello che ricordo io ci dovrebbe essere pure la famosa linea comica solo che per certi versi è sempre stata molto tirata e "strana" proprio per il personaggio di Terence che non è per niente divertente, anzi, senza di quella ogni puntata sarebbe oltremodo piatta e lenta.


Infatti, di Don Matteo apprezzo la vena comica, seppur semplice, e la presenza di Frassica dove anche lì offre parte del suo "genio". Se si limitasse ai soli casi di "chi ha ucciso chi" con Don Matteo che scopre tutto ed i carabinieri che gli vanno dietro, non lo vedrei neanch'io. E poi Terence Hill ha una certa età, di certo non può proporre roba dello stesso livello del passato, che richiede una certa fatica ed un certo impegno, cambi di location ecc. Sempre meglio di Christian De Sica che, seppur molto più giovane, ha sprecato la sua carriera a fare roba trash e volgare.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Altro che fiction per vecchiette. Ben il 23% (sul totale del 31,6%) dei giovani hanno seguito la prima puntata di Don Matteo 11  .


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti, di Don Matteo apprezzo la vena comica, seppur semplice, e la presenza di Frassica dove anche lì offre parte del suo "genio". Se si limitasse ai soli casi di "chi ha ucciso chi" con Don Matteo che scopre tutto ed i carabinieri che gli vanno dietro, non lo vedrei neanch'io. E poi Terence Hill ha una certa età, di certo non può proporre roba dello stesso livello del passato, che richiede una certa fatica ed un certo impegno, cambi di location ecc. Sempre meglio di Christian De Sica che, seppur molto più giovane, ha sprecato la sua carriera a fare roba trash e volgare.



La linea comica di Don Matteo è ricercata, necessaria, nei film della coppia invece era quasi naturale, nemmeno forzata, ergo mi dà un po' fastidio leggere il termine semplicità vicino ad una tipologia di cinema che è ancora un cult e lo sarà per sempre.
Don Matteo è una fiction semplice per le vecchiette, poi come hai scritto tu c'è quella parte divertente che tiene in piedi la parte più seria della storia, altrimenti piatta e davvero sempliciotta.
Terence Hill dopo la tragedia di fine anni 80 che l'ha colpito si è ripresentato solamente con Don Matteo a 60 anni, in quei 10 anni avrebbe potuto fare molta più roba, invece, dopo Lucky Luke (che era stato pensato proprio per girarlo con il figlio) l'unica cosa che avrebbe potuto fare da quel momento era proprio la parte del prete malinconico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2018)

si però capiamoci ... 

il Italia si produce Don Matteo con attori vecchi per persone vecchie con idee vecchie colori vecchi e montaggio da 1980 mentre in America che hanno 1/10 del talento italiano producono serie Tv su Netflix ( prendo l'ultima che ho visto ) come SantaClara Diet che è una GENIALATA ASSSURDA. 

La differenza sta tutta li , noi abbiamo le menti ma siamo un paese per vecchio mentre in america hanno il coraggio di fare cose diverse , che poi è lo stesso discorso della musica.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va detto che ieri sera in TV c'era il nulla cosmico...per fortuna su RAI 4 ho trovato "Cani Sciolti", ottimo film d'azione con Danzel Washington e Mark Wahlberg...
> 
> Mi chiedo come si fa a guardare don soporifero matteo se si hanno meno di 56 anni...
> 
> PS: e lo dico io che amo Terence Hill



Ho guardato le prime due stagioni ma poi mi sono stufato.
Per chi ama i gialli alla fine come fiction appaga poco perchè è molto basato sulla fede e ruota poco sulle intuizioni, anzi in tal senso è piuttosto banale e curato male.
Di primo impatto mi è piaciuto per via dei personaggi buffi, alcuni vere e proprie macchiette, e per i paesaggi che sembrano quasi essere fusi coi personaggi in un tutt'uno.
Ma alla fin fine stringi stringi vi è sempre un prete che brucia sul tempo i carabinieri, un maresciallo che coinvolge il don nelle indagini, la rigorosa storia d'amore che parte a fari spenti, anzi parte come conflitto, ma poi esplode e il male che alla fine nasce sempre dall'assenza di bene. Il pentimento è un rito, con don matteo che sa sempre toccare le giuste corde dell'anima.
Ieri ho visto le puntate dopo anni che non lo seguivo,forse perchè come tu dici vi era l nulla cosmico sugli altri canali, e si è già capito tutto sull'intreccio narrativo che aspetta i telespettatori.


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si però capiamoci ...
> 
> il Italia si produce Don Matteo con attori vecchi per persone vecchie con idee vecchie colori vecchi e montaggio da 1980 mentre in America che hanno 1/10 del talento italiano producono serie Tv su Netflix ( prendo l'ultima che ho visto ) come SantaClara Diet che è una GENIALATA ASSSURDA.
> 
> La differenza sta tutta li , noi abbiamo le menti ma siamo un paese per vecchio mentre in america hanno il coraggio di fare cose diverse , che poi è lo stesso discorso della musica.



Il livello delle serie tv rai è sempre stato questo, quanto meno su Rai 1, forse qualcosa è cambiato con Rocco Schiavone, Non Uccidere, La porta rossa, andate in onda sempre sulla rai ma non sul canale privilegiato dalle vecchiette, non c'è niente da fare.
Le serie tv italiane subiranno un cambiamento ma per trovare qualcosa di più ricercato bisognerà aspettare ancora un po' di tempo e ovviamente sky.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si però capiamoci ...
> 
> il Italia si produce Don Matteo con attori vecchi per persone vecchie con idee vecchie colori vecchi e montaggio da 1980 mentre in America che hanno 1/10 del talento italiano producono serie Tv su Netflix ( prendo l'ultima che ho visto ) come SantaClara Diet che è una GENIALATA ASSSURDA.
> 
> La differenza sta tutta li , noi abbiamo le menti ma siamo un paese per vecchio mentre in america hanno il coraggio di fare cose diverse , che poi è lo stesso discorso della musica.



La Rai con Don Matteo e quelle serie tv da 4 soldi che fa di tanto in tanto o peggio esporta dalla Spagna dove ci sono dei cani di attori ci fa uno share assurdo ed evidentemente a loro va bene così. Non é una sorpresa.

Io non amo le serie tv, anzi, mi fanno proprio schifo, credo che guardarsi un film o leggersi un libro sia tutta un'altra cosa(parere personale), però credo che se uno vuole le serie tv di qualità deve andare su netflix, serve a poco prendersela con la Rai per una cosa che evidentemente funziona.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho guardato le prime due stagioni ma poi mi sono stufato.
> Per chi ama i gialli alla fine come fiction appaga poco perchè è molto basato sulla fede e ruota poco sulle intuizioni, anzi in tal senso è piuttosto banale e curato male.
> Di primo impatto mi è piaciuto per via dei personaggi buffi, alcuni vere e proprie macchiette, e per i paesaggi che sembrano quasi essere fusi coi personaggi in un tutt'uno.
> Ma alla fin fine stringi stringi vi è sempre un prete che brucia sul tempo i carabinieri, un maresciallo che coinvolge il don nelle indagini, la rigorosa storia d'amore che parte a fari spenti, anzi parte come conflitto, ma poi esplode e il male che alla fine nasce sempre dall'assenza di bene. Il pentimento è un rito, con don matteo che sa sempre toccare le giuste corde dell'anima.
> Ieri ho visto le puntate dopo anni che non lo seguivo,forse perchè come tu dici vi era l nulla cosmico sugli altri canali, e si è già capito tutto sull'intreccio narrativo che aspetta i telespettatori.



Per restare in tema parroco-ispettore, per il poco che ho visto Grantchester su giallo mi pare di ben altro livello..


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si però capiamoci ...
> 
> il Italia si produce Don Matteo con attori vecchi per persone vecchie con idee vecchie colori vecchi e montaggio da 1980 mentre in America che hanno 1/10 del talento italiano producono serie Tv su Netflix ( prendo l'ultima che ho visto ) come SantaClara Diet che è una GENIALATA ASSSURDA.
> 
> La differenza sta tutta li , noi abbiamo le menti ma siamo un paese per vecchio mentre in america hanno il coraggio di fare cose diverse , che poi è lo stesso discorso della musica.


Don Matteo è pure su Netflix eh  .

Scherzi a parte, è chiaro che se volete serie impegnate non dovete considerare né la Rai e né la Mediaset. O meglio, per quanto riguarda la Rai, come ha detto [MENTION=3192]Raryof[/MENTION] , qualcosa c'è su Rai 2 come Coliandro ed altre cose che io non ho potuto vedere. Pertanto, fatta eccezione per serie come Don Matteo che è chiaro che sono inadatte per chi cerca roba "seria" o oscenità pseudo-drammatiche buoniste come Braccialetti Rossi, io non mi sento di bocciare tutte le fiction Rai. La Strada di Casa, in onda qualche mese fa su Rai 1, è stata un'ottima serie secondo me ed anche Sotto Copertura - La Cattura di Zagaria non l'ho trovato male, pur non essendo paragonabile ai prodotti di Netflix e Sky. 

Poi è chiaro, Rai 1 è una rete nazionalpopolare, è già tanto se Il Commissario Montalbano attira 10 milioni di telespettatori, un successo che gli ha consentito il trasloco da Rai 2 al primo canale e, quindi, ovvio che passeranno sempre queste robe leggere. Non volete pagare per guardare serie tv? Semplice, guardate le migliori serie tv su Rai 4, però sappiate che se passano quella roba sulle ammiraglie già è tanto se faranno la doppia cifra in share. Un esempio? La serie tv britannica Victoria grande successo in madrepatria, ma su Canale 5 ha fatto solo il 10%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il livello delle serie tv rai è sempre stato questo, quanto meno su Rai 1, forse qualcosa è cambiato con Rocco Schiavone, Non Uccidere, La porta rossa, andate in onda sempre sulla rai ma non sul canale privilegiato dalle vecchiette, non c'è niente da fare.
> Le serie tv italiane subiranno un cambiamento ma per trovare qualcosa di più ricercato bisognerà aspettare ancora un po' di tempo e ovviamente sky.



Faccio un discorso più ampio : 

Quando vedo serie TV tipo Gomorra o film come " Jeeg robot d'acciaio" ( quello italiano ovviamente ) o " il bambino invisibile " e vedo che i costumisti italiani gli autori e tantissima mano d'opera va a holliwood a insegnare come si fa io penso che il talento in italia non sia mai tramontato solo che ci siamo adagiati. 

Come nella musica che è il mio campo , i talenti ci sono eccome ma la gente è ignorante e come guarda Uomini e Donne si ascolta Rovazzi . 

Capite quello che voglio dire che il talento c'è , e perchè la RAI non produce una serie TV come Gomorra ? non venire a dirmi per questioni di Budget perchè spendono più soldi per il portinaio che per un film. 

E' una questione di malagestione ,come la politica . I soldi ci sono , le idee pure ma nessuno ha interesse a tirare fuori queste qualità perchè a loro va bene cosi . 

UN PAESE PER VECCHI.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso più ampio :
> 
> Quando vedo serie TV tipo Gomorra o film come " Jeeg robot d'acciaio" ( quello italiano ovviamente ) o " il bambino invisibile " e vedo che i costumisti italiani gli autori e tantissima mano d'opera va a holliwood a insegnare come si fa io penso che il talento in italia non sia mai tramontato solo che ci siamo adagiati.
> 
> ...



Va anche detto che il talento c'è ma non in certi campi..

Ad esempio sui film d'azione l'Italia ha sempre fatto pietà..idem al fantascienza..
gli attori poi in Italia oggi si contano su una mano, quelli veramente capaci..

Ok l'italianità, ma mi spiace dirlo nell'ambito dello spettacolo siamo rimasti indietrissimo..

Per dire in Francia negli ultimi 15 anni hanno sfornato film davvero di qualità, roba che in Italia ci sogniamo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che il talento c'è ma non in certi campi..
> 
> Ad esempio sui film d'azione l'Italia ha sempre fatto pietà..idem al fantascienza..
> gli attori poi in Italia oggi si contano su una mano, quelli veramente capaci..
> ...



Assolutamente si , ma in italia la gente brava c’e solo che non emerge perché i vecchi parrucconi mantengono lo Status quo


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso più ampio :
> 
> Quando vedo serie TV tipo Gomorra o film come " Jeeg robot d'acciaio" ( quello italiano ovviamente ) o " il bambino invisibile " e vedo che i costumisti italiani gli autori e tantissima mano d'opera va a holliwood a insegnare come si fa io penso che il talento in italia non sia mai tramontato solo che ci siamo adagiati.
> 
> ...




Lollo lo sai perfettamente com'è.

È più comodo tirare avanti per 11 (UNDICI!) stagioni una roba come Don Matteo che è il NULLA (a livello di sceneggiatura, recitazione, etc etc..), ma che fa affidamento su un pubblico fidelizzato di anziani che lo tengono a galla (o giovani che lo vogliono pigliare per il culo).

Rischiare con una serie fresca, ambiziosa, attuale e che possa attirare nuovo pubblico non rientra nei piani.
Mi domando in quanti sotto i 30 anni (o ancora peggio sotto i 20) guardino regolarmente la televisione.
Io ne conosco pochissimi.

Come tutte le cose non si prova ad investire nel futuro ed ad evolvere/migliorarsi ma a mantenere lo Status Quo e limitare i danni.

Imbarazzante.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Don Matteo è pure su Netflix eh  .
> 
> Scherzi a parte, è chiaro che se volete serie impegnate non dovete considerare né la Rai e né la Mediaset. O meglio, per quanto riguarda la Rai, come ha detto [MENTION=3192]Raryof[/MENTION] , qualcosa c'è su Rai 2 come Coliandro ed altre cose che io non ho potuto vedere. Pertanto, fatta eccezione per serie come Don Matteo che è chiaro che sono inadatte per chi cerca roba "seria" o oscenità pseudo-drammatiche buoniste come Braccialetti Rossi, io non mi sento di bocciare tutte le fiction Rai. La Strada di Casa, in onda qualche mese fa su Rai 1, è stata un'ottima serie secondo me ed anche Sotto Copertura - La Cattura di Zagaria non l'ho trovato male, pur non essendo paragonabile ai prodotti di Netflix e Sky.
> 
> Poi è chiaro, Rai 1 è una rete nazionalpopolare, è già tanto se Il Commissario Montalbano attira 10 milioni di telespettatori, un successo che gli ha consentito il trasloco da Rai 2 al primo canale e, quindi, ovvio che passeranno sempre queste robe leggere. Non volete pagare per guardare serie tv? Semplice, guardate le migliori serie tv su Rai 4, *però sappiate che se passano quella roba sulle ammiraglie già è tanto se faranno la doppia cifra in share.* Un esempio? La serie tv britannica Victoria grande successo in madrepatria, ma su Canale 5 ha fatto solo il 10%.



Alla fine il succo del discorso è questo, Rai e Mediaset sono schiave dell'Auditel, quindi sacrificheranno sempre la qualità sull'altare degli ascolti. E questo vale per le serie tv come per gli altri generi. Poi a risentire maggiormente di questa "politica" sono ovviamente le due reti ammiraglie, Rai 1 e Canale 5, quindi rassegniamoci a veder durare all'infinito Don Matteo e Il Segreto (per citare due esempi famosi).


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Alla fine il succo del discorso è questo, Rai e Mediaset sono schiave dell'Auditel, quindi sacrificheranno sempre la qualità sull'altare degli ascolti. E questo vale per le serie tv come per gli altri generi. Poi a risentire maggiormente di questa "politica" sono ovviamente le due reti ammiraglie, Rai 1 e Canale 5, quindi rassegniamoci a veder durare all'infinito Don Matteo e Il Segreto (per citare due esempi famosi).


Sì, ma vorrei fare un discorso semplice. Cosa cambierebbe se Gomorra andasse in onda su Rai 1 anziché su Sky (che poi a dire la verità va in onda in ritardo anche su Rai 3, ma vabbè)? Alla fine è stata una serie di così tanto successo che è stata esportata negli USA e ha permesso a Marco D'amore (Ciro Di Marzio) di avere una certa popolarità e condurre lo spettacolo di Roberto Bolle andato in onda il 1 gennaio su Rai 1. 

L'importante è che certi prodotti possiamo vederli e, se gratis, ancora meglio. Ed il discorso con la musica non regge, perché il musicista o viene trasmesso in radio importanti, oppure rimane nella nicchia. Mentre le serie italiane come i film, pure se non vanno in onda sui canali principali, comunque l'attenzione l'attirano in ogni caso e permettono agli attori di avere un minimo di appeal, come il già citato D'amore peraltro bravissimo e, secondo me, destinato a fare oltre a film di spessore, anche fiction in Rai (quelle più impegnate alla Beppe Fiorello ovviamente).

Sapete che vi dico, io l'unica cosa per cui mi arrabbio di pagare il canone è il fatto di avere un'informazione unilaterale e non pluralista con un telegiornale che fa propaganda solo all'attuale maggioranza e basta. Ecco, è quello che io pretendo da una tv di stato, il servizio pubblico che non viene fatto a dovere, o proprio non viene fatto. Ma sulle serie, i film, non me ne frega ho internet e poi sui canali secondari, la scelta è ampia e sono gratis. Certo, nel pomeriggio si potrebbe sperimentare una tv per giovani che manca da anni al posto dei soliti programmetti di cronaca nera, ma non ne faccio un dramma.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2018)

E guardiamoci la seconda puntata.


----------

